# Blowing Up



## missy06 (Apr 5, 2008)

I've dealt with horses who "blow up" while you're girthing them up, but Blaze is pretty bad. I know he's doing it, so I just loosely tighten the girth as I'm tacking him up. Then I walk him over to the arena, and tighten again. 

It hasn't been a real issue until today, until we finished a canter and I realized how loose my saddle was. Before I'd hopped on, I'd walked him around/attempted to tighten the girth 3 times!

Any other suggestions? I don't want to end up underneath my horse  I know one thing is that my girth is too short; I need one that's 2 inches longer.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

With a horse that blows up, I have a few suggestions:

1) Do the girth up while you're saddling, then check it again before you mount up, walk around for a few mins, check it again, do a warmup, check it again... you get the picture. Pain in the butt, yes, but that will be your best bet for making sure the girth is tight enough.

2) Use a girth with elastic ends (both ends); this allows equalization on both ends of the girth and you can snug it up pretty darn tight without having to worry it's too tight.


----------



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

another stion is doing groundwork with the saddle on. After maybe each 2 minutes, try the girth again then continue


----------



## ohmyitschelle (Aug 23, 2008)

I completely agree with JDI... get a girth with elasticated ends... secondly, I'm not sure how much groundwork would work... I have a mare who hates being girthed. You could spend ages playing with the girth, and still find it to be a problem after working on it. Some horses anticipate being ridden and no matter how long you walk them, some never relax enough for you to get the girth up high enough. The best thing - even if it's a pain in the butt - is to keep checking while you're warming up, and making sure it's tight enough before doing anything else, ie cantering.
x


----------



## missy06 (Apr 5, 2008)

Thanks everyone!

I'll be hunting down a new girth this weekend, and will make sure to get one w/elastic ends. I'll also make sure to keep tightening throughout warming up before moving on to anything more strenuous.


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

My horse does that. Well, first of all he has a problem with "fainting" when we tighten the cinch. It came from way back the previous owners said. He was a roping horse and they said something hurt him and so now if you tighten it too fast he'll collapse to the ground. Thats pretty much beside the point though. But, because of that we have to tighten it a little, walk him around, tighten it a little, walk him around and on and on. Usually 3-4 times. He does have the blowing up issue as well. My mom taught me to just gently knee him in the belly when he does it. Her horse used to do it and it worked for her. And, it works for me as well. He lets the air out and I can tighten it the rest of the way.


----------



## Zab (Oct 4, 2008)

Avoid elastic ends, they're not really good for the horse.

Tighten the girth from both sides; most of the ''blowing up'' is actually that the girth moves a bit with the horse and evens out. (If you thighten it from one side as much as you can, you can often go to the other side and thighten it another hole or two)
Do it once when you saddle up, and once more before you get up yourself. If the horse is realy taking a deep breathe, just hold the girth tight untill he lets it out; he can't stop breathing


----------



## Angel_Leaguer (Jun 13, 2008)

RusticWildFire said:


> My horse does that. Well, first of all he has a problem with "fainting" when we tighten the cinch. It came from way back the previous owners said. He was a roping horse and they said something hurt him and so now if you tighten it too fast he'll collapse to the ground. Thats pretty much beside the point though. But, because of that we have to tighten it a little, walk him around, tighten it a little, walk him around and on and on. Usually 3-4 times. He does have the blowing up issue as well. *My mom taught me to just gently knee him in the belly when he does it.* Her horse used to do it and it worked for her. And, it works for me as well. He lets the air out and I can tighten it the rest of the way.



I do that too (with the kneeing) I dont do it hard just enough... I also do incremented tightening and I will lunge a little each way and tighten. My horse isnt cinchy at all just blow her big belly out.


----------



## missy06 (Apr 5, 2008)

Zab said:


> Avoid elastic ends, they're not really good for the horse.
> 
> Tighten the girth from both sides; most of the ''blowing up'' is actually that the girth moves a bit with the horse and evens out. (If you thighten it from one side as much as you can, you can often go to the other side and thighten it another hole or two)
> Do it once when you saddle up, and once more before you get up yourself. If the horse is realy taking a deep breathe, just hold the girth tight untill he lets it out; he can't stop breathing


What about elastic ends aren't good for the horse?

I do/have tightened the girth on both sides.


----------



## Zab (Oct 4, 2008)

People say it's hard to get too tight for the horse, but it's actually the opposite.. with a normal girth you can barely have it too tight but with the elastic one it's too tight or too sloppy. Why else would it work for ''blowing up'' horses? :3 You can tighten it almost to no end and it doesn't feel tight, but it is.. hard to explain.


----------



## equinkel (Oct 25, 2008)

My new ottb blows up as well. I think he is so use to people from the track yanking the girth so tight right away that is a normal reaction. I use a girth with elastic on both sides and it also has a detachable rubber like material on the inside to keep it from slipping. It seems to work pretty good. He is a much happier horse when I take my time tightening the girth. 
Anyone else use this type of girth with the rubberized material inside? What your opinion of it?


----------



## Patagonia (Nov 6, 2008)

If I was riding a horse that was girthy this is what I would do: while tacking i would tighten the girth just enough for the saddle not to slip. I would then go and lunge the horse. After a few time around, I would tighten the girth a little more and then send him back out for a few more times around. I would do this until the girth is where I like it. This allows the horse to 'warm-up' to the girth. Even though this may take a little bit more time your horse will be more comfortable. Some may think this is pretty extremely ...I knew a horse if you didn't do this prior to riding him and just got on, he would buck you off faster then you could put both your feet in the stirrup! Your horse may not do this but gradually tighten during your warm up.

Oh, understand how people may think elastic end (both sides) girths are dangerous. People need to be cautious no matter what type of girth you use to not over tighten.


----------



## missy06 (Apr 5, 2008)

I don't know that Blaze has any buck in him (knock on wood). Even when he came to me all hyped out on sweet feed, the worst he would do is dance around while tied, and he spooked at my boyfriend putting his gloved hand through the fence. Spook=snort and small jump backwards.

I could try lunging as well; thanks!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Zab said:


> Avoid elastic ends, they're not really good for the horse.


My personal advice is to get a girth with 2 elastic ends instead of just one. This way you can tighten the girth and have it equalize on both sides.


----------



## Ruby Tuesday (Jun 4, 2008)

Our BO has a horse (Cheyanne) (sp?) who loves to blow. As soon as you get close to the cinch, she'll blow - normally enough that when she deflates - you can put your hand sideways between the belt and her belly!

I bought this for Ruby, and tried it on Cheyanne. 

Weaver Smart Cinch

Works great! I was taught to take the web from the saddle, run it through the cinch, back up to the saddle and "tie" it off after tightening - always consisted of lots of pulling and grunting.

Whith this, I have found that by running the web through the top roller, back up to the saddle ring, then back down to the lower roller, back up to the saddle, and tie it off. With this way, the web "holds" itself as you tighten. When done in this way, I can cinch Ruby with two fingers (I have, just to see if I could, cinched her only using my pinky and thumb - successfully)

We tried it on Cheyanne, and it work beutifly...no two finger operation, but still sucessfully.

I reccomend the felt lined...just presonal preferance - Ruby picked it out


----------



## missy06 (Apr 5, 2008)

JustDressageIt said:


> My personal advice is to get a girth with 2 elastic ends instead of just one. This way you can tighten the girth and have it equalize on both sides.


I bought a Tolkat *Woolback* Fleece Girth today with both sides elastic ends. Excited!


----------

